

Microsoft's Cortana Has Predicted Every Elimination Round World Cup Game So Far - rajatkhanduja
http://www.businessinsider.in/Microsofts-Cortana-Has-Predicted-Every-Elimination-Round-World-Cup-Game-So-Far/articleshow/37606139.cms

======
mooism2
Article says Cortana has correctly predicted 6 of 6 knockout games. There have
been 8.

And since when has a team going out of the World Cup been tragic?

------
thisguyyy
I haven't been paying detailed attention to every game, but I am under the
impression the elimination round has been exceptionally predictable.

